# Peach Preserve Sriracha Wings



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2009)

Cooked indirect at 350º for 1 hour, then dipped in the sauce and cooked 15 minutes and repeated one more time. FANTASTIC! Sweet with a very nice back heat!

Seasoned wings withe Wolfe Rub Original

Sauce
1 - 18 oz Peach Preserves
1/3 cup - honey
1/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - Sriracha Sauce
1/2 tsp - cinnamon
Bring to a boil and remove from heat 

Grilled up a sirloin for us to share.

My wife also made some jalapeno poppers, pasta salad and deviled eggs!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 16, 2009)

OH NO YOU DIDN'T! 

The people demand pineapple.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow Larry that looks like a fine repast for young and old and thanks for the recipe. You ever snagged any of that Hab Peach jelly off Texana? Bet that would be good for the preserve ration. Not sure that stuff even qualify as jelly cuz it got stuff floating around in there. Maybe a preserve or conserve ect. I tried some mixing with Cattlemans Original and glazing a loin seems like. It was a killer. I wish we had a Chef from Gay Paree aroun heah who could straighten out all the nomenclature of the operation. Person could prob want to cut back slightly on the Siracchi cuz that peppa jelly got a nice kick to it too.  Fine job :!: 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang.  Wings. I gotta try them !!!!!!!

Sure doo look purrrrty.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> OH NO YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> The people demand pineapple.



No Shh*..   Man Larry That looks awesome.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn, I have a weight problem just looking at Larry's pictures!


----------



## john a (Aug 17, 2009)

If they taste as good as they look it's a grand slam.


----------



## big dude (Aug 17, 2009)

That's some great looking chicken


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks sweet sticky & good


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks real good Larry and I can tell your daughter didn't like them at all. She looks like one happy kid.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2009)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Looks real good Larry and I can tell your daughter didn't like them at all. She looks like one happy kid.



That little bugger ate about 10 wings!!  "Daddy these are the best wings ever"!  Gotta love it!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2009)

like em better than the orange marm?  honestly the orange sounds
much better to me, but the pics look good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> like em better than the orange marm?  honestly the orange sounds
> much better to me, but the pics look good



They are both equally good in their own way, the cinnamon MAKES the peach ones!  I just had some for lunch and I honestly think in both cases, they're better cold!  

I have farted around with wings over the years and have never found any that I really really really like until now.


----------



## evapman (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow Larry that is some of the best looking yard bird I've seen! , what kind of grill are you using, don't think I ever saw one with those grills in like that before.  Beef looks great also!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice Larry. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2009)

evapman said:
			
		

> Wow Larry that is some of the best looking yard bird I've seen! , what kind of grill are you using, don't think I ever saw one with those grills in like that before.  Beef looks great also!



It's a Weber Performer, just with *cast iron grates*.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Aug 24, 2009)

Great lookin plate.....................


----------



## bknox (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent and great photos.


----------



## okcsoonerfan (Sep 9, 2009)

I cooked some wings the other day using your recipe, and I must say they were fantastic! Nice blend of sweet and heat.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Larry, I did the orange wings last night. The sauce was killer but the wings/skin was stickin to my teeth?  Is that from the skin or the sugar in the sauce?   Anyone?  I thought maybe I did somthin out of the ordinary..... thanks. 



Ill definately be doin those again soon.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------

